# Yesterday's speaker building project.



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi all,

Spent yesterday in the woodworking room.

Made a pair of compact floorstanders using 4 of Peerless new 3" and a compact ribbon tweet per speaker.

Some pics can be found here, although the language is Swedish, so If there is anything you want to know more of please let me know:
http://n-core.se/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=77&Itemid=38

They sound way better then they ought and extends well down to 60 Hz.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Nice work, How are you going to finish them? 

Which ribbon are you using?


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work! Don't forget to post some finished pic.s!


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

They will probably be fiished using a kind of paint which I don't know the english word for. It is not really creating a sealed layer but kinda soakes into the suface. It's available in several wood-like shades and when applied with a sponge it becomes a rather nice, organic effect.

The ribbon is TEC's now discontinued Surface Slim.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Rbsarve said:


> They will probably be fiished using a kind of paint which I don't know the english word for. It is not really creating a sealed layer but kinda soakes into the suface. It's available in several wood-like shades and when applied with a sponge it becomes a rather nice, organic effect.
> 
> The ribbon is TEC's now discontinued Surface Slim.


 

Post pic.s when done!


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Are these the speakers you reviewed here - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26281

You must have really been impressed with the speakers to make them into book shelves. 

Did you experiment with cabinet air volumes, what did you find out? What are you crossing over at? If you were going to use a sub what would you cross it at?


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Rbsarve said:


> They will probably be fiished using a kind of paint which I don't know the english word for. It is not really creating a sealed layer but kinda soakes into the suface. It's available in several wood-like shades and when applied with a sponge it becomes a rather nice, organic effect.
> 
> The ribbon is TEC's now discontinued Surface Slim.


Sound like you are referring to wood "stain". You can use it to darken the wood, and really bring out the grain. Nice. I clicked on the next page icon on the bottom expecting to see finished pics, and all I got was more Swedish!!!  Looked like some interesting stuff, but babelfish is surf-blocked at work.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Wood stain is the word! 

And they are the reviewed 3's, although bookshelfs is hard to call them, they are 1238 mm tall. That's almost 49 inches.

It was a bit of a rush job, so I didn't experiment that much, they do well on their own. I designed them with fairly low extension, f3 is 57 Hz. But they are intended to work together with a sub crossed in at 60 Hz.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

What is the crossover to the ribbons.


----------



## s2groove (May 18, 2007)

wow, great work. It looks very nice with the 4 stacked woofer formation.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks! Using a 7k 12 dB highpass on the ribbon and a 6 dB lowpass on the 3s at 3,5 k, that might sound a bit off but actually sums up pretty nicely.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Do you have any finished pictures of your speakers? How about a review. The speakers are interesting because of the great price and frequency range.

Why the asymmetric setting on the crossover? The reason I ask is because will be using the same speaker in my a-pillars pointed between the driver and passenger. I don't have much experience tuning so I'm looking for the best head start possible. My tweeters are LPG's Al about two inches above the mids point directly at each other. I was going to cross them over at 6k-7k at 12 db. Does this make sense to you? My car is an RSX, basically a 2002 Civic coup.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

I second the update!

How's the project going?


----------



## loddie (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry I missed this thread, maybe I could have seen them in person as I have been in Stockholm for a few days


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry for not responding they're in my brothers apartment now and he has some pics on them (taken with an Iphone so not much to hope for) but hasen't mailed them to me yet. Might be becase he's in France at the moment.

On the crossovers, well since this was a spur of the moment build I had to use what stuff I had home, so the assymetric 6 db was the best I could come up with, in an ideal world I would probably have done something a fair bit more complex, including a notch filter for the peak, but there just wasen't time before the train was leaving. 

The short listen I had time for with all drivers new indicated a faily good end reslut. 

I'm in the middle of a move right now (to Stockholm so if any DIYMA's is coming again give a holler) so it might take a while for me getting the pics up.


----------

